# Truth about Pet food testing results



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't know if any of you follow Susan Thixton and her website but she has started an association for independent testing of dog foods and is starting to publish some results:

The Pet Food Test Results | Truth about Pet Food

I really think it's important information.


----------

